# Scared of the sedation - Help please !!



## JuJu (Feb 4, 2001)

I'm having my first colonoscopy on the 29th May but I am really scared of the anaesthetic. I have never been sedated before and i'm really worried that something will happen and that I won't wake up from it (might have an alergic reaction or they will give me too much!!). I had the endoscopy a few days ago without any sedation just the throat spray, has anyone had the colonoscopy with out sedation, was it painfull and would they recomend it ??Any advice would be greatly appreciated.Thanks


----------



## Maverick (May 16, 2002)

I was scared too but at the time felt so ill that I didn't care what they did to me as long as they made me feel better!Good luck


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2002)

I've had several colonoscopies, one about every five or six years. I was scared about the anesthetic the first time, but everything went very well. I never knew what they were doing, and when I woke up it was over. No problem. Now I'm glad that I can have the anesthetic! I was grateful to sleep during the procedure.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I had my tonsils removed when I was young and an ovary removed as an adult. I reacted badly to the anesthetics after I was awake, both times. That was over 35 years ago.I had three colonoscopies more recently, one less than a year ago. The first was without any anesthetic. The pain was like torture. I never gave birth to a child, but I think this was worse!!The next two were with anesthetics and since I take a lot of medication I was afraid I would either not come out of it or die. I was fine both times. I had no pain and no after or side affects.People do react differently to anesthetics and any medication. I do suggest you talk with your Doctor about your fears.Let us know what happens.


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Ask them to give you something to keep you from getting nauseated. You'll be glad you did. You don't have to be knocked all the way out, but won't probably remember anything. My husband had a sigmoid, and he watched it on a screen. He said it hurt at the bends.


----------



## Krystyn (May 25, 2002)

Hi, I have not had a colonoscopy but I had endoscopy. I too was worried about the sedation. It was "conscious sedation" meaning they gave me pain medicine and sedative by IV. I was awake and would move when they told me to, but I don't remember a thing because the sedative causes a sort of amnesia. You might fall asleep but you will not technically be "under". I think it's common to have a devoted nurse, watching your vitals. I was hooked up to a machine monitoring my heart rate, blood pressure, and oxygen levels. Don't worry, I am sure it will be fine. It might help you to ask the names of the drugs they will be using and read about them, to calm your fears. I did not experience any nausea or anything like that, the weirdest thing is when I woke up I was asking for my mom and they said I had been asking for her for 30 minutes and I did not remember being awake before that??? Kristin


----------



## nauseatedhero (May 30, 2002)

You should consider yourself lucky if you take the sedation route. I admit I was a little scared at first too, but when I started going to sleep all me fears eased away. I woke up a little confused and stark naked but I am glad I was asleep because I didn't have to be awake to be embarassed of all the gas I was passing.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I didn't have a good reaction to the sedation last time, myself (see endoscopy thread), but that was only one time out of several. Chances are great that you will do just fine. I wouldn't even consider a colonscopy without being strongly sedated.P.S. Aargh, I see you had your procedure long ago now. Hope it went well!


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

I have had a colonoscopy and gastroscopy with sedation, and I was truly relieved because I know I was awake but I would not want to remember what happened. I'm all for it, and it wears off so quicky, at least for me it did. Usually it has an anti-anxiety effect too (if not being a direct anxiolytic), which should help. Good luck!


----------



## ncottle (Nov 28, 2001)

I had a colonoscopy about six months ago. I hope it helps you to know that you are only lightly sedated during this procedure. You won't remember anything about the procedure, but the sedation is "mild" in that you are not given a general anesthetic such as for surgery. Did they not tell you that?


----------

